# Do you feel more comfortable talking to people when you wear glasses?



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I do! First of all I can see them better, hold eye-contact better, and I feel safer/bolder behind them. It really helps if you also like your glasses alot and you think you look good in them.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really. I don't look good in glasses. They let me see stuff, that's about it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

In a way, yes; similar to your reason in that one sees well behind them, but since everything is much sharper in acuity, it also makes me avoid looking at lot of stuff; especially people for that matter. 

I look even worse with glasses though; as if I don't look like poo already.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

That's never once entered my mind.

I've no idea how to respond because my glasses just help me to see things clearly, not help me feel comfortable talking to people.


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 3, 2018)

I really do. Feel safe and comfortable.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Yess, I feel more comfortable with my glasses on. It's almost as if I hide behind them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Red2N said:


> Yess, I feel more comfortable with my glasses on. It's almost as if I hide behind them.


Exactly how I feel. I only wear glasses for reading but I often just leave them on and look over the top of them. They can be sort of reassuring. It's like there's a little barrier between you and the world.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oddly I don't notice a difference. I think it's because my eyes and my face usually do not show much emotion. I've been told by people that I have a very emotionless face. And an angry one. Come to think of it, maybe wearing glasses will help me hide it. Hmm... Although I always get a sense of intimidation from people that wears sunglasses. Like you can't see their face, so I have a harder time reading them without seeing their expression. They look less humanized this way. Also sunglasses to me tend to give the illusion that people look better than they really are.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

No. Although I've worn glasses 24/7 since I was like 14 so I never talk to anyone without them. If anything I might feel a little better without glasses because then the people would be blurry.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Tetragammon said:


> No. Although I've worn glasses 24/7 since I was like 14 so I never talk to anyone without them. If anything I might feel a little better without glasses because then the people would be blurry.


Ahah, same, except I've been wearing glasses since I was 4 or 5.


----------



## Muliosys (Aug 28, 2017)

For sure... but I'm blind as a bat without them so I'd be pretty uncomfortable if I wasn't wearing them, since I wouldn't be able to see them! :lol


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmm, I've never heard that before. But no, I actually prefer wearing my contacts.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Update here. Well, I talked to someone (quite nerve-racking), and I didn't wear my glasses. I was actually more comfortable without them; I guess blurry sight, and the whole "Out of sight, out of mind" adage (I have horrible uncorrected vision) or whatever. My eyes moved more freely, and I didn't really pay much attention (didn't really want to). However, if I had my glasses with me; I'd be more-so focused on the external (since I can see well with them), but would feel strained (glasses slightly blocking out peripheral vision) + discomfort of glass frames around the eyes / head.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GeomTech said:


> Update here. Well, I talked to someone (quite nerve-racking), and I didn't wear my glasses. I was actually more comfortable without them; I guess blurry sight, and the whole "Out of sight, out of mind" adage (I have horrible uncorrected vision) or whatever. My eyes moved more freely, and I didn't really pay much attention (didn't really want to). However, if I had my glasses with me; I'd be more-so focused on the external (since I can see well with them), but would feel strained (glasses slightly blocking out peripheral vision) + discomfort of glass frames around the eyes / head.


Yes same here, I'm deathly blurred without glasses but I can see well enough closer. I do feel more comfortable behind glasses but at the same time I also feel more comfortable when I see things blurred and unfocused, especially in social situations. It's like okay if I can't see them then they can't see me, but maybe they can see me even better, sharper. I want to see them sharper as well, so I can get aroused properly.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Hmm, I've never heard that before. But no, I actually prefer wearing my contacts.


Do you feel comfortable talking to people when you wear your contacts? That'd be nice, to feel safe behind your own eyes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell to the naw. I look even uglier when I wear my glasses lol. I suppose I could look for some ones that suit me more though. But then again I never feel comfortable wearing glasses, I feel awkward with them not sure why though.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

SwtSurrender said:


> Do you feel comfortable talking to people when you wear your contacts? That'd be nice, to feel safe behind your own eyes.


Yes, I mean as comfortable as I can be lol. There's really no difference to me in how I talk to people whether I'm wearing my contacts or my glasses. :nerd::smile2: I just prefer wearing my contacts because I think I look better.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes i do. Like you said it helps me create a little more of a barrier. I also feel more myself with glasses they give me confidence in that way


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sunglasses yeah. Takes away my anxiety surrounding eye contact.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I fear if i wear glasss, they might think, why is this guy still wearing glasses. So I don't wear sunglasses anymore and I'm pretty comfortable without them


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Glasses have been my face since I was a kid, I don’t notice them at all unless I take them off because everything is instantly blurry


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Glasses have been my face since I was a kid, I don't notice them at all unless I take them off because everything is instantly blurry


Then the blurred vision can be your shield against social anxiety. It's the opposite for us growing up without glasses. My shield is the sharpness of vision it seems, quite the opposite when I'm blurry. Wait it might not be the sharpness, it might just be that the glasses cover my eyes, like a veil.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

SwtSurrender said:


> Then the blurred vision can be your shield against social anxiety. It's the opposite for us growing up without glasses. My shield is the sharpness of vision it seems, quite the opposite when I'm blurry. Wait it might not be the sharpness, it might just be that the glasses cover my eyes, like a veil.


I get that some people use them as a shield & that other that don't even need them get non prescription ones just for style but for me glasses have absolutely no correlation to social anxiety


----------

